
Spaceflight from the Backyard - weinzierl
http://www.ralfvandebergh-astrophotography.simpsite.nl/home
======
Gravityloss
Thought it was going to be about Microlaunchers (
[https://www.academia.edu/40142469/Microlaunchers_Technology_...](https://www.academia.edu/40142469/Microlaunchers_Technology_for_a_New_Space_Age)
)

~~~
reaperducer
I thought it was going to be about people trying to launch themselves into
space with home made rockets.

Made me think of the 1970's TV show _Salvage 1_ :

"Harry runs a salvage operation, in which he and his partners reclaim trash
and junk and sell it as scrap (or as other things). Harry also has a home-made
spaceship which he sometimes uses to reclaim junk satellites."

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078681/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078681/)

------
krm01
This is amazing. Is there a forum/group somewhere that shares these types of
things? Would love to learn more about it and perhaps do it myself

~~~
themodelplumber
I've seen similar photos in telescope, astronomy, and ISS groups on
Facebook... These groups are pretty interesting overall, too. FB groups also
have a really long tail... Don't be surprised if one pops up, "Your photos of
the ISS, medium to high detail" or something like that.

------
solarkraft
Ralf Vandebergh does amazing photography, but he is not participating in
_space flight_.

The title in its current form is misleading.

~~~
xtiansimon
Haha. I wasn’t __disappointed __the story wasn’t literally about ‘flight’ into
space from the ‘backyard’, (which is insane), so the phrasing didn’t occur to
me. Just another example of literary license which could have benefitted from
more word-smithing.

‘Space flight’ from the backyard.

Seen from your back yard: space flight

Etc

------
bwang29
Anyone could offer some insights on how expensive it is to really do this in
one's backyard and where the backyard is best located? I remember joining a
astrophotography group a few years ago, and the equipment setup and scouting
process could be quite a burden.

~~~
NGC404
@location: Light Pollution has gotten worse over time (with the exception of a
few countrys with policies regarding that). VIIRS Data might offer a basis for
choosing a backyard:
[https://www.lightpollutionmap.info/#zoom=3&lat=4695853&lon=-...](https://www.lightpollutionmap.info/#zoom=3&lat=4695853&lon=-1010080&layers=B0FFFFFTFFFFF)

------
JKCalhoun
Saw this guy referenced by Scott Manley the other day. Ralf Vandebergh has
apparently imaged the USA 24 spy satellite that purportedly took the
(classified?) photo that Trump posted to Twitter.

~~~
supakeen
USA-224 and here's the video for those interested:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRLVFn9z0Gc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRLVFn9z0Gc)

------
whatshisface
This reminds me of the spy satellite thing that has been making the rounds
lately. If this guy can see a person in LEO from earth, then it's no surprise
that the government can see a person on earth from LEO.

------
marcelftw
For Reddit try old.reddit.com

------
jtms
Absolutely stunning!

------
justinclift
Grossly misleading title. Literally nothing to do with space _flight_.

